# How to set up a vendor account?



## zilla (Jun 5, 2015)

i had a post that was closed and was told to set up a vendor account.

i searched for how to do this but couldn't find anything.

can the mods show me where to go to get this started?

Thanks


----------



## tedtan (Jun 5, 2015)

You can go to User CP -> Miscellaneous -> Paid Subscriptions -> SS Vendor to sign up as a vendor.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 5, 2015)

Or just click the "subscription" link at the upper right.


----------



## zilla (Jun 5, 2015)

merci


----------

